# Roses for treats?



## LilPippin (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello, I am trying to find some new treats for my hedgehog. I have notice that my little guy really loves any thing rose scented. So I found dried rose buds and petals, does anyone know if this would be good for him?

Attached is the link of the ones I have found https://www.exoticnutrition.com/Products/Rose-Petals-and-Buds__111EN.aspx


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Rose hips are hard when dried so I wouldn't feed them to a hedgehog.


----------

